# Acrylic reptile display box



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi I have been looking at these reptile display boxes and wondered if anyone has brought any and uses them? What do you use them for?

Swell Acrylic Reptile Display Box | Swell Reptiles

Thanks for any replies :2thumb:


----------

